# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mountain Bike Patrol School - 2018 - Updated 9/26/2018



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: Peabody Police Department
Date: October 1, 2, 3, 2018
Location: Peabody, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Peabody Police Department for reservations.*

***************************************************************************

Host: *Brockton Police Department*
Date: October 15, 16, 17, 2018
Location: Brockton, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $379.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Brockton Police Department for reservations.*


----------

